# Vancouver is my home 溫哥華是我家



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00487 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC00506 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180506_134557 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

DSC01088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Temple in Richmond

DSC01636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01630 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China Town

IMG_4095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4101 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4102 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4103 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4104 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great new thread, Yellow Fever! kay:
I especially love these two pics with their atmosphere of loneliness...


Yellow Fever said:


> White Rock
> 
> DSC01088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> DSC01092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I took those pics in spring, weather was still cold, so there was hardly any people but its very busy now, especially on the sunny weekend, I will post some recent pics in the same area later.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice new thread about Vancouver, YF :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

great photos of a beautiful place.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coquitlam Town Center Park

20180523_104742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



New Westminster

20180515_120602 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180515_120001 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


Lonsdale Quay, North Vancouver

DSC05899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC05902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC05903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those updates are also great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Yellow Fever!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Skyline

IMG_9197 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9199 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9205 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9206 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9207 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9208 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pictures, Yellow Fever!


Indeed his pictures are really wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boat houses in the Vancouver harbour.

IMG_8974 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8975 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8976 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8978 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8979 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8980 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and lovely harbour pics, Yellow Fever! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skytrain bridge across the Fraser Fiver connecting the suburbs of New Westminster ans Surrey.

IMG_0628 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0625 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0639 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0662 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice harbour photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Science World

IMG_0168 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0159 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0172 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0163 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have interior photos from Science World?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No, seriously I only been there once since moved to Vancouver. Its basically a place for kids to hang out for half a day and learn some fun science stuffs.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice blue sky.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yes it is, now you've mentioned, there isn't a tiny cloud in the sky.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I see clear weather, very nice day(s)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Close to Stanley Park

IMG_8956 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



Vancouver harbor

IMG_8955 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8957 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8966 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8968 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VIA train station at Mission, a suburb of Vancouver.

20151001_113730 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114017 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114134 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113953 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113910 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine pics, Yellow Fever, like the first one and the one with the tree at the fence! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BC Place Stadium at night.

20171104_183603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171104_183400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China Town

20170409_115006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115211 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

False Creek

IMG_4497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver as always, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

From Coopers' Park.

IMG_2195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


The round globe is the Science World

IMG_2200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Cambie Bridge

IMG_2201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Different kinds of weather, and both updates with very nice impressions, Yellow Fever! kay:
(I think I know the name "False Creek" from one of the many crime stories
I read, but can't remember which book it was. )


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots at the False Creek,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cloudy/stormy weather but still very nice photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset

DSC02355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful picture, Yellow Fever! :applause:


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice update!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fall color

DSC01226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Fall impressions - I like the little Asian looking park around the pond! kay:
(YF, is Hung your first name, and do you allow me to call you so? 
I googled it and found that it comes from the Vietnamese language, meaning hero.)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha, of course you can call me Hung which is actually a Chinese name which the Vietnamese just borrowed it.  Vietnam had been under the the Chinese rule for over a thousand years.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost forgot about this thread.



IMG_1995 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2108 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1940 (2) by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1932 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I like that shot of the car on the bridge.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Highway to heaven?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm glad you remembered this thread. 
Very beautiful shots! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver once again :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A local mall has started to put up some Christmas decorations.


IMG_3245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Christmas displays in another mall.

IMG_3469 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3470 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3462 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3566 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3563 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice and elegant Christmas decoration, Hung! kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> Almost forgot about this thread.


Glad you didn't! 

First pic is nice and flat!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taller said:


> First pic is nice and flat!


Which one?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Yellow Fever.
Beautiful Christmas displays!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Christmas displays in a shopping mall.

20181211_123101 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_103323_001 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_103618 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_112756 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_112802 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


20181211_113030 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_113303 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_113231(0) by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_112830 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181211_120822 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The largest Chinese mall in Canada, the Aberdeen Centre in Richmond, a city just south of Vancouver.

20181124_114019 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181124_114035 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181124_114312 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181124_115643 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181124_114541 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181124_115819 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20181124_120209 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets. Yellow Fever!
I love the Christmas atmosphere of that huge mall.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely Christmas decoration, Hung, like the red high heel and handbag, 

and the big size teddybaer! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Merry Christmas, Yellow Fever!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas, dear Yellow Fever  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Skytrain at Brentwood Station
*

IMG_4950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

*North Vancouver*

IMG_5395 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5394 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5393 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5392 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


*One of my favorite cars.
*

IMG_5275 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5276 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



IMG_5277 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


*Vancouver Harbour.*

IMG_5324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really a beautiful, elegant car, Hung!
I'm also impressed by the Harbour and this pic of Brentwood Station with train! kay:



Yellow Fever said:


> *Skytrain at Brentwood Station*
> 
> 
> IMG_4950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steveston Village, Richmond

DSC01805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01796 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coal harbour and downtown

DSC01545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01548 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New West

IMG_9166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent pics, Hung! :applause:
In this flower mix we find yellow "Loewenmaul" (snapdragon), which is so thankful
in the garden: It often blossoms from May until late November!



Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_9130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We used to have a forum member with the username called snapdragon.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burnaby SFU campus

IMG_1529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr Sun Yat Sin Garden

IMG_9703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burnaby Civic Square

IMG_1401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Canada Day in Canada Place

DSC02506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02442 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_1404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr




SFU

IMG_1459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice Vancouver updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown

IMG_9787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9788 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9790 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9791 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9792 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown



IMG_1380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9796 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9798 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood



IMG_1660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waterfront Station

DSC02543 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC02542 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


Fort Langley old train station

DSC02192 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02209 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02213 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02214 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown

IMG_9799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vancouver Sun Tower*

DSC02539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


*The Harbour Centre*

DSC02536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At SFU campus.

IMG_1459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_2034 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1944 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1948 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice, very Vancouver!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

DSC02039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02062 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Van

IMG_2706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver main library



IMG_4793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Delta Port containers terminal in Delta 

IMG_1686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At Forest Lawn cemetery, Burnaby

IMG_2801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

South False Creek

DSC03585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part of Vancouver Convention complex.

IMG_0761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Sea planes in the harbour

IMG_0763 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skytrain at Brighhouse Station, Richmond

IMG_6500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_6511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burnaby Civic Square, Metrotown

IMG_6553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Convention Centre
IMG_0725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Stanley Park
IMG_0731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown

IMG_6922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Langley downtown



IMG_7567 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7572 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7575 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7576 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7579 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood skyline

Brentwood
20191228_115745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191228_115735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191228_115628(0) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

IMG_1549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1567 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coquitlam Centre

20191214_142823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_142818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_142809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

River District, Vancouver

IMG_7826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

River District, Vancouver

IMG_7826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_2861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Vancouver

IMG_7570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Richmond Brighouse Station

IMG_8012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

From Tsawwassen area looking north east toward Burnaby and coastal mountains

IMG_2825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burnaby Metrotown skyline, taken from Brentwood Centre

DSC04654 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_8519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood area

DSC04532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking toward Marine Gateway cluster from Richmond
IMG_7983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Richmond construction cranes
IMG_7987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

downtown White Rock
IMG_8176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coquitlam

IMG_9725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tsawwassen 

IMG_2887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking toward Metrotown from Brentwood Centre

DSC04643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Looking out from the telus building on West Georgia

IMG_8496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

IMG_1680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Vancouver

IMG_9684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy

20200130_143839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_144253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_144406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_144614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One day before the lock down in English Bay

036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9844 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Railroad track White Rock

IMG_9535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More before the lock down

339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coquitlam's Panorama Park 

IMG_9694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200130_145546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200130_145708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200130_145940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

English Bay

412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New West

IMG_0379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200130_150713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170710_113840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_113908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_113934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_113949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_114159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_103750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_111031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_111249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_113050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_113341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_113447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_113501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_113535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_115234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_115237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_1091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_153338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_153346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_153359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_153421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_153424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_155620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_160031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_160041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_160219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_160221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200130_151957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_152037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_152100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_152215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8772 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170115_101455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170115_101519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6619 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01760 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01782 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC01784 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC01789 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC01795 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC01794 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC01796 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0765 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0766 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0796 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0767 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0776 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0777 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0778 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

I hear that it's a very nice city. So now I can check that on this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Any photos when it was super hot?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

apinamies said:


> Any photos when it was super hot?


There you go but not my pics

Heatwave In Vancouver by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Summertime Beach Jam by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
The Best Of Days by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Cooling Time by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Summer Days On The Beach by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Aries by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Locarno by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
The People by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taken in Cleveland Park and Cleveland Dam.

IMG_2364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## DenverSkyline (Jul 13, 2021)

only got to see the city when i visited vancouver. the surrounds look sweet.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1355 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_1242 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_1234 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_1227 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0858 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170707_112910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

(Photo by trishyjewison / IG https://bit.ly/2UnpuxL)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr
Vancouver by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Vancouver

IMG_4095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03865 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0583 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0584 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0560 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0791 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0790 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Vancouver, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2630 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2679 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again including autumn ones


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2763 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2765 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2768 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## ufoizba (Jul 26, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_1186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_1189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Autumn like in Poland right now


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice autumn photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7199 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20191228_125146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7567 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7671 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7679 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7684 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Hung 
Merry Christmas btw


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_151629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_151746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_152237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mushroom sculptures in front of some condo tower
20211121_112039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
Condo towers in the suburb20211121_110545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
Spring is around the corner
20211121_135158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
Pretty blue sky and clouds
20211121_134349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211121_131555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211121_133934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8768 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8772 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8800 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8866 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8766 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8898 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8916 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8917 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8919 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8920 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8921 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8926 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8927 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8929 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8930 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8965 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8967 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8968 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9367 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done as always


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9772 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0679 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0367 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

